# Urgent help(Legalman!): work endorsement 11(6)application



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

hi everyone
I am currently in South Africa on a relative's permit. I would now like to apply for 11(6) visa. When I called into the VFS office, they asked me to apply for ''change of conditions" category instead of fresh 11(6) application as mentioned by many on this forum.

I noticed then that my permit says ''to reside with spouse......" and below that no change of status or conditions allowed. Is this a mistake? 

I hold Indian passport and I know of many people from India and other countries who have applied for 11(6).

I don't know what do now.
Please help!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------

